# Adopted this cute pup! Any guesses what breed?



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been searching the Internet like crazy. The organization I adopted him from said he was a Shepherd mix. But recently I watched too cute on animal planet and I thought he resembled a chinook. I've never heard of this breed before though. What do you think? 
He is currently 45lbs at 7 months. The one with him sitting down with the view of his back is him at a puppy.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The Chinook is a pretty rare breed so it's unlikely that one would show up in a shelter.

The reason they label shelter mutts (nothing derogatory intended there, BTW - I have one myself) as lab mixes or shepherd mixes is because those are far and away the most common mixes in many parts of the country. 

I think what you have there is a very handsome example of the all-American mutt.


----------



## BCosta (Nov 27, 2012)

He almost looks like the perfect cross between a lab and German Shepherd! What a handsome boy he is!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

If not lab, then Golden Retriever maybe? I agree with German Shepherd.


----------



## jax's_mommy (Oct 13, 2012)

His face reminds me of a dog i used to have. He was a leonberger. So maybe he could be mixed?


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

Made up breed name: Floppy-eared Black Nose Cutey. 

Sorry my dogs are all mutts so I make up breed names for them. I guess I am a little funny that way, and it's Friday. 

]Monty[


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Monsteroyd said:


> Made up breed name: Floppy-eared Black Nose Cutey.
> 
> Sorry my dogs are all mutts so I make up breed names for them. I guess I am a little funny that way, and it's Friday.
> 
> ]Monty[


I used to have a huge black lab that was almost certainly a purebred lab. People couldn't accept that, though, because he was huge, so I started to refer to him as a Guatemalan Gazehound.

Several people nodded knowlingly and told me they had a friend or relative with a Guatemalan Gazehound, and they were very nice dogs.


----------



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

How big do you guys think he'll get when he's full grown?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Leonburger is what comes to my mind too! Or maybe a Leon-mix..


----------



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Any guesses on his adult size and weight?


----------



## Monsteroyd (Sep 18, 2012)

I always go by the size of the puppies feet. At least with a bigger dog, they seem to come with full size feet and grow into them. Looking at the pictures it doesn't look to me like they are out of proportion to his size, so I am guessing maybe not much bigger than he already is. 

This is a completely non-scientific guess, so take a shovel full of salt with it. 

]Monty[


----------



## Tahnyr (Aug 16, 2011)

I see the face of a mastiff!! I reckon you'll end up with a 90lb, or so, dog by the end! My mutt (he really is a mutt!) is 120lbs, and was 60lbs at 6 months, roughly. We think he is mastiff/lab or something along those lines! The thing is... You'll never know for sure, but, if you love your dog like we love ours then it doesn't matter!


----------



## Tahnyr (Aug 16, 2011)

...maybe 90 is a bit generous. But that's my guess! Maybe 70 - 80lb range??


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I tend to look at the growth plates (the front lower leg, ankle if you will).

I'm guessing huge, and taller.


----------



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah his growth plates are still very predominant plus his legs are very thick for a 7 month old.


----------



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

UPDATE: I was just looking through theses picture forums and found another owner with a puppy that looks like mine and it looks like he could be black mouth cur!


----------



## bigmutts (Jan 24, 2013)

i vote shepherd mix. mainly because... not sure of your area but Leons, and Chinooks are very rare and will likely never show up in an American shelter (maybe you are in another country?) I could also see maybe some Mastiff


----------



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in Florida if it helps


----------



## Guitarlover123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Update: he's now 8 months 48.5lbs and 22 inches tall at the shoulders... I've noticed his weight is gaining very slowly now.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.mypets.net.au/upload/flex_img/large_20112008043950_01.jpg

I can see where you get "Chinook" from though, very similar!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is a very handsome puppy! He may top out at about 65 pounds.  Just a guess.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Chinook too with something else in there. Maybe Black Mouth Cur or German Shepherd. And your dog is nice looking.


----------

